# Getting jaw wired shut in 11 months, most muscle possible?



## Floods7 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm getting my jaw broken in 11 months or so in order to straighten out my face, lol. Last year I broke my jaw in a martial arts tournament and the doctor never fixed it correctly so I have to get it redone. 

Anyways...

It will be wired shut for 6 weeks so I will not be able to eat any solid foods. I have done this before and I lose ALOT of fat. So here's what I want to do. I want to put on as much muscle as possible, so when I get it wired shut I will cut up nicely. I'm planning on using Creatine but I don???t know what is the best and how much to take. I???m thinking of only taking Creatine for 8-9 months. I don???t want my body to get used to it. I don???t want to lose a TON of muscle with stopping the Creatine and not eating whole food for 6 months. What do you guys think is my best option. I plan on taking a Creatine and a pre workout pump with Creatine in it. I currently take Whey, fish oils, and a good multi; what kind of Creatine (or what else for that matter) should I add in?


----------



## Marat (Aug 4, 2009)

Just want to straighten some things out...



Floods7 said:


> I have done this before and I lose ALOT of fat.



This happened because you took in fewer calories than you need. Nothing magical going on.



Floods7 said:


> I'm planning on using Creatine but I don’t know what is the best and how much to take.



No need for a loading phase and 5-10g/day would do. Go with the lesser end if you are a smaller guy and the higher end of you are bigger. Either way, you can lean to the 'more creatine' side as the stuff is inexpensive and your body will just expel what you don't need. Take creatine monohydrate too. If your gut disagrees, I suppose you can try creatine ethyl ester. There's anecdotal evidence that CEE helps knock out some potential gastrointestinal issues. Kre-alkalyn exists too as a substitute for creatine monohydrate.



Floods7 said:


> I’m thinking of only taking Creatine for 8-9 months. I don’t want my body to get used to it.



I think you have a misunderstanding of how it works.

You should be taking it year round regardless of your goals. In short, your body needs ATP. It does this buy attaching a phosphate to ADP to make ATP. Creatine helps provide that phosphate group.

Your body getting used to creatine would be analogous to your body getting 'used to' using food for energy.



Floods7 said:


> What do you guys think is my best option.



Eat an adequate amount of food with a 'high' protein intake (1g+/lb lbm) and train heavy and you should be able to protect your muscle mass while cutting.



Floods7 said:


> I plan on taking a Creatine and a pre workout pump with Creatine in it. I currently take Whey, fish oils, and a good multi; what kind of Creatine (or what else for that matter) should I add in?



This may be inline with what you are looking for: Anadraulic State


----------



## henrykuong (Aug 5, 2009)

Really great! This is I need. thank all eveyone 4 shared !


----------



## Floods7 (Aug 5, 2009)

m11 said:


> Just want to straighten some things out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mentioned a few things in here. What should I be using every day at 5-10g? The Creatine monohydrate or the creatine ethyl ester? 

Should I be taking this in the morning with breakfast or before workouts? 
Do I take this on a day where I am using a pre workout pump since the pre workout pump has creatine in it?


----------



## Marat (Aug 5, 2009)

I was referring to the mono, but if you use the CEE, just follow the package. They usually have decent instructions and lean towards the upper end.

Take it after your workout.

Check the package on the other stuff and work it out so that you are taking your goal total of creatine between the two products. But there is no real need to go nuts about overdosing the CM...the stuff is inexpensive.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 5, 2009)

damn this is a fucked up situation you got yourself into...anyway, I'd dairy products like cheeses and cottage cheese would be a good alternative (especially with whey and tossed in a blender). I'd also recommend a fiber supplement as well since you really wont be doing much chewing as far as I can tell.


----------



## Floods7 (Aug 5, 2009)

m11 said:


> I was referring to the mono, but if you use the CEE, just follow the package. They usually have decent instructions and lean towards the upper end.
> 
> Take it after your workout.
> 
> Check the package on the other stuff and work it out so that you are taking your goal total of creatine between the two products. But there is no real need to go nuts about overdosing the CM...the stuff is inexpensive.



So take both the mono and CEE. Between the 2 I should take a total of 5-10g/day? 

Do I take it on days I use the pre workout pump?


----------



## Marat (Aug 5, 2009)

You are looking for up to 10g a day total from everything---you may have sufficient creatine from the preworkout stuff...check the label. If not, supplement additionally with the CM or CEE.


So if you take the preworkout stuff and it has 4 grams, then take 6 grams of CM or CEE later. If you run out of preworkout, then just take 10g of CM or CEE.


----------



## CarolinaMom (Aug 5, 2009)

I hope u have a good blender.


----------



## Floods7 (Aug 5, 2009)

m11 said:


> You are looking for up to 10g a day total from everything---you may have sufficient creatine from the preworkout stuff...check the label. If not, supplement additionally with the CM or CEE.
> 
> 
> So if you take the preworkout stuff and it has 4 grams, then take 6 grams of CM or CEE later. If you run out of preworkout, then just take 10g of CM or CEE.



Take mono and CEE or one or the other? If both how much of each?

Thanks


----------



## Marat (Aug 5, 2009)

They both do the same thing. For now, forget about CEE.

Take your preworkout product and dump in 5g CM as well. The timing isn't a big deal. That'll simplify things.

If you buy a different preworkout product, do the same thing as above. 

If you don't use one of those preworkout products, then take 10g CM whenever it is convenient for you. 

That should simplify things. Sorry if I made things confusing in the previous posts.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2009)

hey Floodz, not to be a ballbuster, but your body will not grow as rapidly as you want when your dealing with this. I'm not saying dont try as hard as you can, but concentrate on getting the first priority done with first. You have the rest of your life to grow.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry to interrupt, but I am more interested in this procedure than the diet.

My jaw is just deformed.  I need to get it fixed, but I have been told that this is a SHITLOAD of money.  I dont know the extent of your procedure, but mine would have to broken, readjusted, and for me? prolly braces.  However, how much $ is your operation?


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2009)

I got a surgical Lousiville I can use to help. 



AKIRA said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but I am more interested in this procedure than the diet.
> 
> My jaw is just deformed.  I need to get it fixed, but I have been told that this is a SHITLOAD of money.  I dont know the extent of your procedure, but mine would have to broken, readjusted, and for me? prolly braces.  However, how much $ is your operation?


----------



## Floods7 (Aug 6, 2009)

m11 said:


> They both do the same thing. For now, forget about CEE.
> 
> Take your preworkout product and dump in 5g CM as well. The timing isn't a big deal. That'll simplify things.
> 
> ...



THANKS for your help!




AKIRA said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but I am more interested in this procedure than the diet.
> 
> My jaw is just deformed.  I need to get it fixed, but I have been told that this is a SHITLOAD of money.  I dont know the extent of your procedure, but mine would have to broken, readjusted, and for me? prolly braces.  However, how much $ is your operation?



Well depending on what you want done to your jaw will determine the process. If you want it shortened, elongated, or moved left or right, then you will look at it getting broken. Then you will need braces to line up your teeth. Since you bottom row of teeth are connected to your jaw you will need to line up your teeth with the new placement of your jaw. My braced came to $6500 and that’s with a $1600 school discount. I got the one that go on the inside of my teeth so there more expensive. I would assume you could get regular ones anywhere from $3500-5000. The procedure for me is covered under insurance. If it wasn’t I would guess and say the procedure is $7000-12000 but that is just a guess.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2009)

holy crap!


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 6, 2009)

$12K is fine with me to tell you the truth.  Ill put that on a credit card cuz this shit I have is starting to scare the shit out of me.


----------



## Floods7 (Aug 9, 2009)

should I be cycling the creatine?


----------



## Marat (Aug 10, 2009)

No, take it every day.


----------



## mr.universe (Aug 19, 2009)

*Gains while losing fat and injured...*

Years ago when the original version of pGH was sold a MOD who was taking the product for a few months had an accident on a motorcycle and had to have some major sugery.  He broke his collar bone and detached his rotator cuff.  He was in the hospital for a week or so then out of the gym for about six months and all the while he was maintaining weight and kepping body fat moderate.  His doctor asked him about the product frequently because his recovery time was about 25% quicker than most.  

This is a true story and I have heard many others similar over the years.  The new version PGHP-8 is a few steps ahead of the original and I'm sure the results will be even more impressive.  I ride a lot of MX myself and will be 40 next year so whenever I have injuries I take the product religiously.  I am sure my recovery times are not normal when I'm on it and I keep my body fat pretty low year round on it.  Most people take me for 25 or so and I attribute that to training, eating right and recovering like a teen ager.  

Email me if you place an order for PGHP-8 and I'll double it, the product has been around for over eight years and there isn't a single piece of negative feedback yet.  

Best of luck with the downtime...


----------

